# Touchscreen sensitivity



## cahallyburton (Oct 8, 2001)

Is there a setting or an app that will let me decrease the sensitivity of an iPhone touchscreen or virtual keyboard? I have impaired motor skills due to Cerebral Palsy; it's time for a smartphone upgrade and I'm very interested in an iPhone. I have an iPad, and seem to manage it ok.


----------



## cahallyburton (Oct 8, 2001)

Or maybe someone knows how I can reach Apple via email?


----------

